# Legit fire this time: Oak and Spruce resort?



## TUGBrian (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.wwlp.com/dpp/news/local/berkshire/fire-at-oak-n'-spruce-in-lee

last fire was a hoax....perhaps the same here?


----------



## e.bram (Feb 8, 2011)

May somebody REALLY wanted to get out of their TS? OR, maybe it was struck by lightning? Or a new paradigm for the PCCs


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is an update and better video.  They still don't know what caused it.  It says this building was one of the original older buildings.

http://www.berkshireeagle.com/ci_17323329


----------



## Corky (Feb 8, 2011)

I called Oak 'n Spruce.  At first, I was told the fire was in an empty storage building but then the rep said the fire was in Tanglewood Hall, not Forest Hall, the original two story timeshare unit right next to the main building.

Silverleaf has been wanting to upgrade that building for years.  Now, they will get their wish.


----------



## MeterMaid (Feb 10, 2011)

*Oak N Spruce - Silverleaf being sold?*

I was checking the Berkshire Eagle online for updates on the fire ("still under investigation") and found an article from 2/9 that says Silverleaf is being sold. Here's the link:
http://www.berkshireeagle.com/ci_17334117

Now what?


----------

